# Zelda: Oracle of Seasons/Oracle of Ages - 3DS VC



## spamurai (May 30, 2013)

So is anyone planning on getting this Virtual Console games?

They should be available today but the eShop hasn't updated yet :'(


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 30, 2013)

Yes I'm definitely getting them, I have the originals but haven't played them for years, so I'm quite excited! They are two of my favourite Zelda games.


----------



## spamurai (May 30, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Yes I'm definitely getting them, I have the originals but haven't played them for years, so I'm quite excited! They are two of my favourite Zelda games.



Same here. Seasons was my favourite. I wish they'd hurry up and appear in the store xD


----------



## D i a (May 30, 2013)

Yep! I have the originals too, but I'd like to have the digital copies as well. Just in case. =P


----------



## Gandalf (May 30, 2013)

I might buy one of later on after new leaf is out. Have both of them on gbc somewhere but it would be nice to relive one of them on a brighter and larger screen.

Lots of good memories of playing oracle of seasons while driving across the country when I was younger so I might go with that


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2013)

I plan on purchasing them, hopefully this week while they supposedly have them at a small discount if you purchase both. Gotta scrounge together some cash for a card.


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

I might get them. I don't know. I'm not a fan of the 2D games.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 30, 2013)

I want them. Ages was one of my first Zelda games I ever played. I want to re-experience it again and finally play Seasons too! Wish it would hurry up and become available on the shop.


----------



## spamurai (May 30, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I want them. Ages was one of my first Zelda games I ever played. I want to re-experience it again and finally play Seasons too! Wish it would hurry up and become available on the shop.



They finally became available at 3pm GMT. I downloaded both while they're on discount  

The discount is valid until the 20th June so you have time


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

Well, I'm downloading them now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2013)

Nintendo of America's Twitter is running a contest in which you can win a download code for both titles. If you want to try your luck have it there. :> Just use #eShop in your tweet.


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

You have no idea how much I need this game. It's one of the title(s) I will never shut up about once started on. I had them both for GBC waaaaay back in the day and had my files linked. It was one of the most fun times of my life when it comes to video games.


----------



## spamurai (May 30, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> You have no idea how much I need this game. It's one of the title(s) I will never shut up about once started on. I had them both for GBC waaaaay back in the day and had my files linked. It was one of the most fun times of my life when it comes to video games.



I agree. Its not an easy game either, so its fun AND challenging 
I have Seasons, Ages and Links Awakening on my 3DS now lol.
I should probably get the nes ones too when i have some spare money


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I agree. Its not an easy game either, so its fun AND challenging
> I have Seasons, Ages and Links Awakening on my 3DS now lol.
> I should probably get the nes ones too when i have some spare money



Just got them. I'm gone for the next 6 months.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 30, 2013)

The only question now is which one to start first haha, I think I might start Ages first to get Zelda in Seasons.


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> The only question now is which one to start first haha, I think I might start Ages first to get Zelda in Seasons.



I *Always* play ages first (even though it's chronologically the other way around). It just doesn't matter. I like ages more but it's one of those mileage may vary things. Personally I find seasons to be harder, so I link a completed ages up with seasons for the extra items for that extra bit of help. 







*Let me share a story with you guys*

I'm 21 now. When I was 9, I had very few games for the GBC. My family was not rich, and it still isn't. Games back then were thirty dollars, off the shelf, and there really wasn't Gamestop as an option. It had just become popular when the Gameboy Color was going out. The games I had were few and very far between, in fact at the end of the GBC era for me (2006) I had only owned 15 games. Considering how many I have now, that's not saying very much. 

My mother and I used to take cross-state trips for her work every weekend. We'd be on the road for around 7 hours at a time, and driving down the other side of the state for her job-related duties. I had nothing to do besides sit around and play my Gameboy Color. By this time the Advance was already out, and I had beaten all my games. I had absolutely nothing to look forward to. For Christmas my aunt had sent me fifty dollars, and I had saved that money for something special. 

We were at a Target when I finally decided what I wanted. Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons were the _last_ games out for my console that I could get. I bought them both. For months I played Ages, and then for months I played Seasons. I had beaten Ages about a year later, and was at the last boss in Seasons, with a fully linked-up game. I felt pretty accomplished! My old apartment manager threw all of my things outside while they replaced the carpeting in our apartment. That included the pouch with all of my games. They of course, ended up stolen and with them went my Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons. 

The only game I had left was Pokemon Gold and my bashed up Gameboy Color. I had _nothing_. 

For _years_ this destroyed me. I always wanted to know what happened at the end of Seasons. I've ALWAYS wanted to get through the games without a guide for the feeling of accomplishment that I got after beating Ages. I lost both games when I was ten years old, and ever since it has just destroyed me to realize I'll never be able to beat these games without an emulator. It just doesn't feel the same.

Then I saw the article about them being released on Siliconera about a month ago. I started crying.

I saw this thread and remembered they were out today.

I loaded up Oracle of Ages. I actually started crying when the title music played. 

This is big for me. This, is probably the best release that I'll ever have the ability to play on the 3DS. For some people it's Animal Crossing, others, Monster Hunter. Maybe even Dragon Quest. Everyone has a game that they bond to completely. I just never had the chance to finish mine. 

This is probably the only time I'll say this.

*Thank you Nintendo, for caring about people like me.*

Edit: Now that I'm thinking aout it, I'm kind of terrified to finish Oracle of Seasons finally. This is an eleven year goal that I've been adamant about finishing. It's just gonna be over. I must sound silly, but this is really important to me.


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2013)

Yeah I just got Ages its pretty neat so far


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 30, 2013)

Aww that sucks that your collection got thrown out, but get to play again as you say, you will love the ending Zr388!!!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (May 30, 2013)

Sadly, I blew my money on a digital copy of Mario Tennis Open. However, I'm getting a card tomorrow and will download both games. I have a preowned cope of Seasons, but I never really got into it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2013)

Whelp, don't think I'll ever a see a more beautiful story that touches the heart like that on here Zr. Go finish that quest!


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

Tom said:


> Whelp, don't think I'll ever a see a more beautiful story that touches the heart like that on here Zr. Go finish that quest!



Third dungeon in ages! I will complete this!


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 30, 2013)

I got both this morning and might I say, LOVING the nostalgia! 

Edit: I forgot how pissed I got when I go into those hidden tunnels with the old dudes in it. Highway robbery!


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 31, 2013)

Will definitely be getting these, I love the Legend of Zelda series. 

I missed out on them when they first came out, this is a great opportunity.


----------



## Aurynn (May 31, 2013)

At the moment only enough shop value for one of them  Hard to choose ;o


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2013)

Downloaded both already


----------



## Caius (May 31, 2013)

Almost done with the dungeon on Tokay island. ONLY FIVE MORE TO GO.


----------



## Gandalf (May 31, 2013)

I'm not kidding zr when I say I know just how you feel about the oracle series.

My story starts out almost just like yours. Way back when I only had Oracle of Seasons my family and I use to take long trips across Australia to visit relatives. These long trips involved driving from Perth to Adelaide: a 3 - 4 day trip of around 2 and a half thousand k's. To set the scene, the largest stretch of this journey involved crossing the Nullarbor plain - one thousand k's worth of red dirt, yellow grass and hot weather.

We made this journey twice and each time the go to games that I brought to keep me busy were Pokemon Gold and Oracle of Seasons. I'd pretty much exhausted Pokemon Gold by the time we made the first trip (I had a level 99 Feraligatr called Bluey which is a whole different story) and so for the majority of the trip I played Oracle of Seasons. I have no idea how many hours I put into that game during the first journey, but two things that are for sure is that it was the first Zelda game I ever beat on my own... and that it was my favourite.

The second time we made the journey must have been around Christmas 02/03. I did the same thing this time; brought Pokemon Gold, my Gameboy and Oracle of Seasons. I have some of my best memories from that holiday. I didn't know at the time that this holiday would be the last time I saw any of my family that lived there again for a long time.

2010 was the first time I went to Adelaide again since that Christmas holiday so long ago. In that time I lost my Grandad to cancer while my Granny also suffered with bowel cancer. The only reason we went there when I was younger was because my Dad got free petrol on the company car that we travelled in. We didn't really have the money to fly over often so it was only my dad that ever went. I cant tell you how weird it was being in my grandparents house again after all that time.

I know now what it is about Seasons that makes it my favourite Zelda. Its the wave of excitement that hits me while playing that tells me I'm going to see my family. Its the memory of being a small little boy in the middle of the Australian outback. It's pretending I'm link in a car that is my horse while travelling across the fields of red dirt that I'm out to save.

Its honestly been so long since I last booted up the game that I'm starting to second guess whether I should download it and play it on my 3DS. Maybe I should just get out my Gameboy colour and play it on there oldschool. I don't know.

View attachment 4056​


----------



## spamurai (May 31, 2013)

I just started with Seasons seems that was the game I had years ago. 
I forgot how good the game is and how cool the rings are that you can get appraised...

I'm now an Octorok XD


----------



## WeiMoote (May 31, 2013)

If I get lucky, after I get New Leaf, I may get the two titles...

Also, I may end up starting a thread talking about our gaming memories.


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2013)

How many of you started on Seasons?
I started Ages.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

I'll probably start on Ages.


----------



## Caius (May 31, 2013)

I'm midway through the 5th dungeon in ages.


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I'm midway through the 5th dungeon in ages.



So fast!


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 31, 2013)

I started Ages first, just at the second dungeon, damn that Queen Ambi! I forgot about the rings, so much fun!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

Just about to start the Moonlit Grotto, the third dungeon, in Ages.

I hated the second boss. This game is giving me a headache though. Not used to the colors and the music...Ugh. It feels weird to play without the music, but it's absolutely killing me to play with it.


----------



## Caius (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Just about to start the Moonlit Grotto, the third dungeon, in Ages.
> 
> I hated the second boss. This game is giving me a headache though. Not used to the colors and the music...Ugh. It feels weird to play without the music, but it's absolutely killing me to play with it.



The second boss is always a pain because of the spinning.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

Everyones started Ages first D: except me lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe it was just me but the 3rd dungeon in Seasons was a pain in the butt :c


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Maybe it was just me but the 3rd dungeon in Seasons was a pain in the butt :c



I'm still in the 2nd dungeon. I havent had much time this week


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I got to the Goron dance.


Hahahaha **** this.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, I got to the Goron dance.
> 
> Hahahaha **** this.



Haha, its tough. Got it on my fourth go though.


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

For all you OOA players.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahaha ^^ I love this. Very amusing XD


----------



## Princess (Jun 3, 2013)

The second boss is starting to annoy me


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

pallycake said:


> The second boss is starting to annoy me



Ages or Seasons?


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/Noxre Going live on an OOA stream


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> http://www.twitch.tv/Noxre Going live on an OOA stream



This is really cool. How are you streaming it/recording the screen?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> For all you OOA players.



I love this omg


----------



## Princess (Jun 3, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Ages or Seasons?


Ages

pls help


----------



## StiX (Jun 3, 2013)

Own them both on the GBC and downloaded both of them last week! started Seasons first! Haven't played much though >__<


----------



## Caius (Jun 4, 2013)

Streamin the final boss of ages. If I can WIN


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Streamin the final boss of ages. If I can WIN



Then it's on to Seasons!


----------



## Caius (Jun 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Then it's on to Seasons!



I WON


----------



## Wallytehcat (Jun 4, 2013)

I still haven't beat Links Awakening so I wont buy them for now.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I WON



~~~Wooooooohhh~~~~ *flail*


----------



## spamurai (Jun 4, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Streamin the final boss of ages. If I can WIN



Did you just use a webcam to stream it? Because the console never moved while i was watching it. How did you keep it so still? xD


----------



## Caius (Jun 4, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Did you just use a webcam to stream it? Because the console never moved while i was watching it. How did you keep it so still? xD



Very good webcam.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Jamie you gots ta see this: http://brawlinthefamily.keenspot.com/2013/06/04/493-snowman-set/


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

Wallytehcat said:


> I still haven't beat Links Awakening so I wont buy them for now.



Get them now if you plan on getting them eventually; they're on offer


----------



## Caius (Jun 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Jamie you gots ta see this: http://brawlinthefamily.keenspot.com/2013/06/04/493-snowman-set/



This is amazing.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2013)

Incase anyone wants a Game Guide for either Seasons or Ages, I uploaded them here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?nsb32ve1ukjdj6b

It's a zip folder that contains both guides  Enjoy.


----------



## NintendoFanGunner (Jun 8, 2013)

Have Them! And Definitly helping pass the time till new leaf!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 8, 2013)

Veran will not die! I even have the half damage ring, I needs me a potion!


----------



## Caius (Jun 8, 2013)

Veran can be difficult. On her first form make sure you hit her with a mystery seed, use the swapper, and hit her. Second form (fairy) I believe it all comes down to beating her to death, and try to bounce some mystery seeds off the wall to hit her. Third form's pretty easy, you just have to keep smacking her. I use bombs and mystery seeds myself.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

I intend on buying about 50 bucks worth of eShop points tomorrow after I pick up New Leaf. Going to use it to buy both Ages and Seasons as well as Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. Then my summer is pretty set for games.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah I beat her! I forgot that you can use the sword on her when she is in the beetle form, I kept using seeds which do less damage. Now to collect as many rings as I can and start on a linked Seasons file.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 9, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah I beat her! I forgot that you can use the sword on her when she is in the beetle form, I kept using seeds which do less damage. Now to collect as many rings as I can and start on a linked Seasons file.



Awesome  congrats.


----------



## stormybabe (Jun 16, 2013)

I bought both on the day they became available on the AU Nintendo Store XDD

When I was growing up, my brother had Ages and I had Seasons on the GBC (they both exist in my room now, mwahahaha) but I was horribly notorious for palming the game off to my brother so he can beat the bosses. You should have seen my face when I beat Ocarina the first time on my own - I was ecstatic XD

I've gotten all the elements in Ages, but got sidetracked by life and New Leaf >.>


----------

